

New Software Engineering Exam Approved for Licensure - koide
http://www.computer.org/portal/web/pressroom/New-Software-Engineering-Exam-Approved-for-Licensure

======
MojoJolo
Correct me if I'm wrong but this licensure exam is like those exams that was
taken by some engineering graduates to gain the "Engr" status?

